#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  >  فعال سازی در بخشvip2

## optical

سلام  درخواست فعال سازی در بخش vip2  دارم هزینه انلاین واریز شده

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

دوست عزیز بخش vip2 آنلاین فعال نمی شود. این بخش فقط با فعالیت مستمر و دارا بودن حداقل 200 ارسال فعال می شود. و  در صورت عدم فعالیت مجدد غیر فعال می شود

----------


## optical

سلام  خدمت شما   ممنون از راهنمایی فرمودید
 :فعال سازی در بخشvip2:

----------


## optical

سلام خدمت همکار گرامی. عضویت در گروه vip2 لطف کنید

----------


## nekooee

فعال شدید. در صورت عدم فعالیت مستمر اکانت مجدد به vip معمولی بر میگرده.
تشکر

----------


## nilz70

سلام درخواست فعال سازی اشتراک vip
هزینه پرداخت شد

----------


## nekooee

دوست عزیز دوبار ایمیل زدین جواب دادم باز اینجا هم پست زدید! اکانت شما Vip هست و فعال هست. زیر آواتار خودتون نگاه کنید! اگر منظورتون بخش Vip2 هست اونجا باید حداقل 200 پست داشته باشید تا فعال بشه. شما الان 115 پست دارید

----------


## azarbai

سلام . من هم مشکل vip2 رو دارم . لطفا اقدام کنید

----------


## davood4000

لطفا این حقیر هم VIP2کنین.  همیشه فعال هستم تشکر فراوان

----------


## hadi.mrv

:فعال سازی در بخشvip2:  :فعال سازی در بخشvip2:  :فعال سازی در بخشvip2:  :فعال سازی در بخشvip2:  :فعال سازی در بخشvip2:

----------


## nekooee

سلام فعال ساری شما انجام شد. دقت کنید دوستانی که بعد از vip2 شدن فعالیت خود را قطع کنند مجدد اکانت آنها به vip بر می گردد
موفق باشید

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## V.GHAEDY

> سلام چقدر باید پیام بدم خسته شدم چطور فعال کنم vip 2 رو


سلام 
جهت اطلاع شما 

بخش VIP2مخصوص اعضای فعال انجمن است و برای دسترسی به این قسمت باید فعالیت بیشتری داشته باشید هر وقت که تعداد ارسالات مفید شما به 200 عدد رسید به جناب نکوئی پیام بدهید برایتان فعال میکنند .

----------


## V.GHAEDY

> سلام خسته نباشین از کجا میشه فهمید چند تا پست ارسال کردم تا vip 2 من فعال بشه


تعداد ارسالات شما در عکس زیر مشخص شده است 


444444.jpg

----------


## davood4000

سلام دوست عزیز بخاطر این جواب نمیگیری که جای مناسبی مشکلتو بیان نکردی این قسمت اصلا ربطی ب درخاست شما نداره شما یه تاپیک باز کنین برند دستگاه مدل و عکس با شرح عیب تا دوستان کمک کنن یا علی

----------


## ممد سیستم

> دوست عزیز دوبار ایمیل زدین جواب دادم باز اینجا هم پست زدید! اکانت شما Vip هست و فعال هست. زیر آواتار خودتون نگاه کنید! اگر منظورتون بخش Vip2 هست اونجا باید حداقل 200 پست داشته باشید تا فعال بشه. شما الان 115 پست دارید


سلام.مهندس نکویی اگر صلاح دونستید vip2بنده رو هم فعال بفرمایید.تشکر

----------


## ashiile

سلام من تازه عضو شدم به روش پرسیدن سوال از اساتید محترم اشنا نیستم لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Khalili

همکار گرامی شما سابقه عضویت ۲۰۱۴ را دارید .با تعداد پست های معدود اینجا یک فروم  هست که به همدیگر کمک میکنیم وهر کس هر مشکل کاری دارد را مطرح و دوستان که اطلاعات و تجاربی دارند پاسخگو هستند.موفق باشید با آرزوی همکاری بیشتر

----------


## nekooee

> سلام من تازه عضو شدم به روش پرسیدن سوال از اساتید محترم اشنا نیستم لطفا راهنمایی کنید


سلام
آموزش ثبت نام در انجمن تعمیرکاران ایران:
https://www.aparat.com/v/Butb0
-------------------------
آموزش استفاده از انجمن های ویبولتین (irantk.ir):
https://www.aparat.com/v/On3xa

----------


## sarutobi

سلام خدمت اساتید
لطفا vip2 رو برای من  فعال کنید
با تشکر

----------


## rk215

سلام انلاین پرداخت شد
بانک ايران زمين
برداشت ‪3417-824-644305-1‬
مبلغ 300,000 ريال 
در 1399/8/18 - 12:54:27

----------


## ممد سیستم

سلام.مهندس من قبلاvip2بودم.اشتراک یک سالم تموم شده بود.الان پرداخت کردم اما vip2فعال نشد.ممنون میشم فعال کنید

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## امین محمدی

با سلام و وقت بخیر 
جناب نکویی اگر صلاح دانستید بنده را هم vip2 فرمایید
با سپاس

----------


## z.mehdi45

سلام خدمت جناب نکویی
لطفا من رو هم اضاف کنید.
۱۰ سال تعمیرات موبایل
۱ سال پاور

----------


## nekooee

> سلام خدمت جناب نکویی
> لطفا من رو هم اضاف کنید.
> ۱۰ سال تعمیرات موبایل
> ۱ سال پاور


سلام
شرایط عضویت در بخش VIP2 داشتن حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن است.

----------


## z.mehdi45

> سلام
> شرایط عضویت در بخش VIP2 داشتن حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن است.


دارم سعی میکنم ولی ابتدای این تایپیک خیلی ها رو اضاف کردید.
چطور من ۲۰۰ موضوع ارسال کنم.اخه خیلی چیزها تکراری میشه.خیلی مبحث ها رو چند نفر دیگه گفتن و ...
هزینه بزارید براش

----------


## nekooee

> دارم سعی میکنم ولی ابتدای این تایپیک خیلی ها رو اضاف کردید.
> چطور من ۲۰۰ موضوع ارسال کنم.اخه خیلی چیزها تکراری میشه.خیلی مبحث ها رو چند نفر دیگه گفتن و ...
> هزینه بزارید براش


رسیدن به 200 ارسال در مدت زمان خیلی کوتاه به دست نمیاد و به مرور و فعالیت مستمر به دست میاد. ما این بخش رو عمدا گذاشتیم که دوستان به سوالات یکدیگر تشویق بشن و پاسخ بدند. اصلا هدف پول نبوده.

----------


## jafarttl

سلام خدمت جناب نکویی گرامی بنده درخواست فعال سازی vip2 دارم ممنون میشم از لطفتون.

----------

